# What Type Of Visa Do I Need????



## Carlos.Dreyfus (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I was offered a 4 month paid freelance position with a german company in Berlin. If I perform well during those 4 months, I will be offered a permanent position.

I hold an MBA from a USA university and a Masters in intercultural communication from a German university.

I'm a U.S. Citizen

I speak Spanish and English


I have the contract, so what type of visa do I apply for??? And what are my odds of getting approved? 

Please help, I fly for berlin in a week!

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Carlos.Dreyfus said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was offered a 4 month paid freelance position with a german company in Berlin. If I perform well during those 4 months, I will be offered a permanent position.
> 
> ...




Hello and Welcome to the forum


Check on the German embassy website as they will give official answers.

I am surprised that the company you will join have not applied for your visa.

Good luck

Maiden


----------



## Carlos.Dreyfus (Nov 24, 2011)

They don't want to give me the full contract yet, instead they want me to do 4 months as paid freelance or paid internship. The USA german embassy website does not provide information concerning Freelance work or paid internships. Can i get a work visa with a freelance contract? There has to be someone out there that have gone through what i'm about to go through.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think you are going to need to apply for a work visa and you will probably need to submit the contract with the application but I think you are leaving it a bit late considering you are starting next week!


----------



## Carlos.Dreyfus (Nov 24, 2011)

James3214 said:


> I think you are going to need to apply for a work visa and you will probably need to submit the contract with the application but I think you are leaving it a bit late considering you are starting next week!


Thanks!!! These r the answers that I like to hear. As an American I can apply for a work visa while in germany. Money while I wait for the work visa will not be an issue since I have enough savings for a year in Germany with no income. Also, I can probably negotiate to get a signing bonus for when the visa goes through


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Good luck Carlos, let us know how you get on so that others can benefit from your experience.


----------



## Carlos.Dreyfus (Nov 24, 2011)

James3214 said:


> Good luck Carlos, let us know how you get on so that others can benefit from your experience.


I definitely will.


----------

